# Fountain pen's



## fisher (Mar 13, 2014)

Im looking for nice all Steel Fountain Pen's.I don't want any Plastic Part's.And also want a good Nib.

What are the good one's?


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 14, 2014)

Probably Marksman Eagle or Nighthawk.  marksmanpens.com


----------



## kyaggie (Mar 15, 2014)

The Desire from lazerlinez (Lazerlinez: Optimus - Desire Fountain Pen, Made in The USA Pen Component sets/kits) is all US machined stainless steel with no plastic.


----------

